# Sucker Fishing



## truk (Jan 17, 2005)

Suckers; AKA "poor mans salmon":yikes:


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm getting excited to hopefully baseball doesnt cut into the run that much. I leave extra line/tag off the swivel and attach weight to that so when it snags off goes the weight and get my rig back. red, blue, green, yellow sponge works great.


----------



## big_phish (Jan 1, 2009)

Little Roober said:


> Egg flies or sponge works really well. No re-baiting at all. My go-to is red during the day, yellow at night.


 
Ditto on the sponge, I remember the first year I was in Omer fishing. My brother and I had bought us a dozen crawlers to use only to find out that the suckers were going through them like crazy. There was a guy up by the parking lot in town selling sponge out of his van. We bought a pack for a buck (expensive for a few pieces of sponge) and never looked back. They're cheap and very effective. I haven't been up there in a few years but if I were to go back, I'd make a stop at my local meijers and stock up on the sponge.

Every now and then, you'll get a steelhead that will mistaken your piece of sponge for an egg fly. That's a nice bonus.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

I was in Omer last Friday and the river was sending ice downstream. I'm predicting 2 weeks at most. I might hit the river sometime next week midweek and report back.


----------



## youngslayer (Oct 27, 2008)

I caught a lot in the Clinton River the past 2 days! Night crawlers and slip sinkers.


----------

